# Cooler for Nvidia Quadro 4000 GPU?



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 16, 2014)

My Quadro is heating to 90- 95 degrees while I am rendering 3D.

I need a special liquid cooler for QUadro 4000

Please suggest whether such coolers are available in India or not? with links.


----------



## anandharaja (Jul 16, 2014)

Before it reaches 90 -95 degree? 
before it not reach 90 -95 means replace the thermal paste.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 16, 2014)

Nope normally CPU is  36-45 and GPU is 68-70.

Quadro is a very high temperature card. It was like this from the start. Also Quadro fans pull dust inside very easily, needs to be cleaned every 4 months.

I have found a cooling solution for the CPU but I am not sure Nvidia Quadro has a GPU cooler.

So I need suggestions for that because I will be rendering for hours/days sometimes.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 16, 2014)

Your temperature reading are really high!! Mine never crosses 35(Ideal) and 50(Load). I too work with quadroo 4000 (By HP, air-conditioned room)

First try simple high RPM and cfm fans throwing fresh air on GPU.


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 16, 2014)

I have AC room and a table fan facing the cpu and gpu without which the computer hangs, plus my cabinet has three fans and the fan on top of the cpu.

Quadro has this bugging problem of sucking in dust very fast, once I clean it which I am going to do tonight, temperature will fall back but then again rise in few months.

You have quadro fx or only quadro 4000?

I couldn't find it in my city I had to order it from New Delhi.


----------



## nomad47 (Jul 17, 2014)

I think NZXT Kraken GPU bracket is available in India. Not so sure about it being compatible with quadro cards or not. Please check in NZXT website


----------



## SunnyKapoor (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks I just contacted their support for that.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 19, 2014)

SunnyKapoor said:


> My Quadro is heating to 90- 95 degrees while I am rendering 3D.
> 
> I need a special liquid cooler for QUadro 4000
> 
> Please suggest whether such coolers are available in India or not? with links.



NZXT Kraken G10 Liquid Cooled GPU Bracket Cooling: Amazon.in: Electronics


----------

